

An Industrial-Strength Audio Search Algorithm (Shazam) - gr3g
http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/papers/Wang03-shazam.pdf

======
stephen_g
My brother implemented this algorithm in Matlab for his thesis project a few
years ago. It's impressively accurate even short snippets of low quality
recordings.

Too bad the people who own the patents are so stupid, even going after a guy
who posted a blog post explaining how the algorithm worked...

------
vdm
This is all very well, but how come they still don't have an API for Internet
Radios?

------
earl
NB: Shazam is run by raging assholes who like to threaten people posting code
on their site to implement the algo described in the paper [1:4]. Roy's site
is still up, but you may introduce quite a lot of stress into your life by
messing around with this interesting paper / technique.

In more interesting news, see [5] for a similar implementation in matlab, and
[6] for Roy's java implementation.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1496683>

[2] <http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2010/07/patent-infringement/>

[3] [http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2010/11/patent-infrigement-
part-2...](http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2010/11/patent-infrigement-part-2/)

[4]
[http://www.informationweek.com/news/infrastructure/managemen...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/infrastructure/management/225702757)

[5]
[http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/resources/matlab/finger...](http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/resources/matlab/fingerprint/)

[6] <http://www.redcode.nl/blog/2010/06/creating-shazam-in-java/>

~~~
allenbrunson
You're actually thinking of another company, Landmark Digital. They are the
ones who own the algorithm now, not Shazam. I know this because I actually
worked at Landmark! That was quite some time ago. And even then, I was of
course not authorized to talk about this. So I won't. If it makes you feel any
better, Landmark Digital is in the process of being dismantled. Everybody
there is getting absorbed back into their corporate parent, the music industry
company BMI.

I worked with Avery Wang, the guy who wrote the music recognition algorithm. I
took his code and wrote servers and stuff around it, for Landmark's own ends.

